# Thunderhorse Listing



## DavidG

The BP Thunderhorse semi took a hit from Dennis. It's listing 20-30 degrees with the topsides almost in the water. Check out the press release on the BP website http://www.bp.com/extendedgenericarticle.do?categoryId=2012968&contentId=7007227

Pics to follow ....


----------



## jtburf

Don't you know the CEO of BP is having a scotch straight up right about now between the refinerys going up and now this .... 

Look out at the next share holders meeting !!!!


lol


John


----------



## DavidG

Pics ...


I was schduled to go out in the next 2 weeks and do some final commissioning on some equipment. Guess I don't have to worry about that for a while now.


----------



## jtburf

Better yet how would you like to be the person who was incharge of closeing the valve that was flooding the legs ......This very well could be a major human mistake !!!

John


----------



## teckersley

Rumor around the indusrty is that it is now at the bottom of the ocean.....


----------



## JOKERSWILD

Gas is going up again to pay for that one!


----------



## FISHIN COUG

"Rumor around the indusrty is that it is now at the bottom of the ocean....."
-This is simply a rumor. 
The platform is still listing and the platform is still completely evacuated. Once the company finds means of safely placing personel on the platform to turn on the pumps to remove the water from the rig legs it will do so. Rumor on this end is that Dennis had no affect on the platform since the swells were only about 10 to 12 feet. Something evidently happened during the three days that the rig was left evacuated.


----------



## jtburf

Like I said ...somebody is asking them selves ...Did I close that valve or not ????.... Poor guy !!!!!


John


----------



## Bret

Game On! said:


> Rumor around the indusrty is that it is now at the bottom of the ocean.....


yeah, Joker is right..if that rumor is correct, the price of Bp gas will definitly be going up to cover that loss. It will still probably have an influence on oil prices even though it was not online yet..


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat

Sounds like a classic case of OE, had me thinking. The rigs in the north sea have waves 30 feet on a regular basis, and this one couldn't handle 10-12's? Granted there would have been hurricane force winds. I am friends with a guy who works for BP on that project I'll give him a call and see what he says.


----------



## JOKERSWILD

Looks like a Seconds from Disaster show in the making. Hope they get it fixed before the next storm enters the gulf or that thing is toast.


----------



## jsb223

That smells of an insurance scam...


----------



## Over the Edge

Insurance scam? Thats crazy. They have 1 billion dollars invested in this project. They need this vessel to bring the Thunderhorse field on line later this year. The field will produce 250,000 barrels of oil per day. At $60 per bbl that is 15 million per day in revenue. Oil is not worth anything if you cant get it to the sale line. BP is in the business to do this, not make insurance claims. Their reputation is rocky enough, since the refinery problems, and I am sure they didnt want this kind of press. If this rig sinks, it is a major pollution event. Not to mention this rig was 3 years to fabricate and a delay like that to get this project producing would be terrible.

As mentioned earlier, Hurricane Dennis didnt cause this vessel to list. This area of Mississippi Canyon didnt receive winds over tropical storm force. These vessels are designed to withstand 100 knot plus winds and equivalent seas. It must be an internal issue in the ballast system. Lets hope they get it upright before Emily arrives in the Gulf on Sunday.


----------



## shorewader

sooner or later bp will have to explain this one i've been on smaller rigs in the gulf with winter storms sending 20' waves to the deck we rocked for hours but anchors and balasting kept us up this seems to be pontoon damage. just from my exp. of fifteen years of working these thing arround the world in many storms worse than what this rig saw


----------



## Brady Bunch

*Heres my contrabution....*

No details...just pix. Found this on another fishing site.


----------



## solaction

*no scam*

This is an e-mail from a friend that is a adjuster for the company that insures these platform. It looks like this may be BP's titanic.

_This is a BP rig in the deep waters of the Gulf of Mexico which is listing due to the passage of Hurricane Dennis. _

_Now you guys can see the sort of work I do. However, BP has no insurance and therefore a claim will not be pursued&#8230;.meaning we will not get this job&#8230;..unfortunately, as it is a huge loss. _

_This rig was still under construction and was to produce 250,000 gallons of oil per day. Due to the massive degree of listing, all they can do at this point is to pump water into the tanks to see if it can be floated back upright in the correct position. Problem with this is that this is a very difficult process and the chances of the rig listing more and sinking to the seafloor are very high._


----------



## Freshwaterman

There is no way insurance is the case because BP is self insured.


Fred


----------



## Zach H

According to the rig a mile away, who has front row seats, it was still floating as of 9:30.


----------



## Vigilnte

*Possible solution...*

I was thinking what could they do to get the rig back upright. I was thinking...they could contact Goodyear, Fuji and Monster. Deflate the blimps, tuck them under and reinflate them under the rig. Just a thought. Wonder if the blimp pilots would have to wear scuba gear while "piloting" the blimps?

Q


----------



## panamajack99

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> Sounds like a classic case of OE, had me thinking. The rigs in the north sea have waves 30 feet on a regular basis, and this one couldn't handle 10-12's? Granted there would have been hurricane force winds. I am friends with a guy who works for BP on that project I'll give him a call and see what he says.


The differents between the two seas is time between the waves. In the GOM we have choppy waves all they have is rolling waves. My father fished the Atlantic waters and worked in 30' sea's on a regular basis. if they were 40-45' they would stop and just wait the storm out. Bow into the wind,and motors running at a good pace.


----------



## dlove

I just heard it went down.


----------



## DavidG

I spent a week working on this rig in Korea and over a month in Corpus and it just amazes me to see this thing tipped over like this. Hopefully they'll get it pumped out and rightened back up. These pictures really don't give an idea how immense this thing is. You can barely see them in one of the pictures but there are four anchor chains on each caison, 16 total on the rig. When I finished working in Jan, they were hanging those chains. Each link is about 4' long and weighed between 500 and 700 lbs.


----------



## Dutch Treat

dlove said:


> I just heard it went down.


How good is your info source?????

Bob


----------



## Wading Mark

The reason it went down or is going down is because of an unsecured crane falling overboard. The source that told me this is reliable.


----------



## Zach H

I too heard it went down. I also heard that while evacuating one of the large cranes fell.


----------



## jtburf

Further information:
Name: Ronnie Chappell
Location: BP Press
Phone : +1 281-366-5174

feel free to call ...

john


----------



## gostomskij

Can anyone say rigs-to-reef program flagship.

It is sad to see all that work going to the bottom. I hope your sources are wrong.


----------



## DavidG

I heard that it just went down from someone withing Mustang.


----------



## dlove

My source is reliable


----------



## JOKERSWILD

Sad .....and it never pumped a gallon of oil.

kind of like loosing a rod overboard that you never got to fish.


----------



## TxBlue

Ahhhh...no big loss. We fished the Thunderhorse about a week ago, pre fishing for the World Cup. Trolled it for about an hour, no bait, and not as much as a knock down. lol



Seriously though.....after seeing how awesome that rig is in person, those pics of the rig listing are absolutely surreal.


----------



## bigdog

Right now we have several personnel out there working on trying to cut loose the mooring lines in attempt to salvage the structure.

As of 1300 today it was still afloat..


----------



## bigdog

And it was not a crane that fell, but a winch. 
It was not during evacuation but still on a portion of installation/hook-up work.


----------



## waterspout

JOKERSWILD said:


> kind of like loosing a rod overboard that you never got to fish.


LOL, not quite!


----------



## Hou-Chap

I heard on my end that a winch failed too, but haven't heard anything about a crane. I would be very interested to hear "confirmed" information about if it went down or not. I am hearing rumors that it went down too, but can't verify. My experience with the semi's and drillships is once they start to list that bad, it is at very very high risk for a one way trip to davy crockets locker. The heavy equipment on board is not designed to be at that extreme of an angle. I worked on some of the subsea stack that was onboard. At 250,000 bbl a day, it will definetly have a bearing on the finacial markets. How substantial of an impact will be anyones guess. Seems like there are quite a few guys in the industry on this board.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I have called the PIO for both BP and Exxon.. Neither will confirm if the hull is sinking or has sunk.

BTW.. I am a Journalist that wants to know for story purposes...


----------



## teckersley

Well let's see here. Whether it due to the uncertainty of Hurricane Emily approching the gulf or a delay if not permanent loss of new oil coming on the market, the August delivery contract price for all major energy commodities are up. As of 13:30 market close:

Crude: $60.65 +$1.73
Natural gas: $7.87 +$0.375
Unleaded gasoline: $1.773 +$.0409
Heating Oil: $1.7525 +$.0707

It doesnt take much these days to really shake things up.


----------



## ReefDonkey

Excuse my ignorance...but what does a winch falling have to do with a 130,000MT vessel toppling over ??


----------



## REPOFISH

*Bevo*

try global maritime in houston, they MIGHT know something.


----------



## tunastuna

REPOFISH said:


> try global maritime in houston, they MIGHT know something.


How do you know about Global Maritime?

I know they towed it out to the installation sight safely. I think they're ready and willing to help  Interesting to hear that BP chosing to cut the mooring lines. Oh well...
tunastuna


----------



## bigdog

I can give you a confirmed answer that as of RIGHT now at 2:05 PM that it is still afloat. I have people out there working right now and I hung up the phone 5 mins ago to our Superintendent who was still staring at it.

As of last night it has sunk another few feet, but was still floating.

Plan now is to try and move it away from over the top of the wells.....


----------



## bigdog

tunastuna said:


> How do you know about Global Maritime?
> 
> I know they towed it out to the installation sight safely. I think they're ready and willing to help  Interesting to hear that BP chosing to cut the mooring lines. Oh well...
> tunastuna


The mooring line cut is to move it off of location, as it sits right now it is directly above every Thunderhorse well...


----------



## bigdog

ReefDonkey said:


> Excuse my ignorance...but what does a winch falling have to do with a 130,000MT vessel toppling over ??


We are talking winches the size of your house.


----------



## shorewader

confirming big dog asto the winch 
for the problem like i said earlier looked like pontoon damage 
nothing out there is small or light at 45to 60 drop at least it will poke some holes 
cant say sources at this time but my eyes have seen some really good pics not yet dist.
and BP has not releasted any info


----------



## Hou-Chap

We are not talking about a winch like on your pick-up truck, these are massive winches used for mooring. If one got ripped out with enough force I suppose it could do some damage. I would only be speculating about that though. If the facility was unmanned and sustained damage to where the integrity of the spontoons were compromised, over time it would fill with water and start to list. I have a sneaking suspicion that a ballast or similiar valve was left open or failed. These rigs are balasted down a bit to lower the COG during storms. Again thats just speculation. I am most surprised that it was left unmanned with no way to monitor it remotely. I was very surprised that it got to that point before someone knew about it.


----------



## DeadHeadFisherman

Updates greatly appreciated.


----------



## shorewader

me too i have never been on a rig that was completely evacuated while it wasn't on fire or sinking


----------



## Hou-Chap

Big dog,

You are right. If it is still afloat they need to move it. There is well head city underneath it. That would be a disaster if it went down over the field, which is what I was most worried about.


----------



## tunastuna

bigdog said:


> The mooring line cut is to move it off of location, as it sits right now it is directly above every Thunderhorse well...


I understand the reasoning behind that, however there are plenty of questions that pop into my head when reading that.
For example:
The question then is where are they going to put it (TH) after the mooring lines are cut? Where are those cut mooring lines going to? The seabed right, what's the difference of damaging the BOP with a mooring line or the hull? 
Where are they going to get new mooring lines? Not so easy to do. There's a big risk Emily will come into the gulf. How are they going to move it off site? It took 4-5 vessels to tow it. It would take more to tow it in this condition.
I'n my personal opinion I don't think it makes much sense.
Fun sitting around talking about it though...


----------



## tunastuna

Hou-Chap said:


> We are not talking about a winch like on your pick-up truck, these are massive winches used for mooring.


A winch was dropped but not one of the mooring winches. It was a winch used for subsea operations, riser pull in and such.


----------



## Hou-Chap

All very good points tuna, unless they are just desperate and don't know what else to do. They may not plan on salvaging the rig at this point. If Thunder horse deep sixes over the field, it's all over but the crying. Speculation is fun...


----------



## bigdog

Tunastuna,
I agree, at this point though I think we are in a position of doing the least damage as possible. Believe me it has been a brain trust for 3 days on this issue.

Even in a perfect world if it were to not sink completely and we could tow it offsite for repairs, none of it will happen anytime soon. A project of this magnitude (IF it does not sink) will be a very long time in re-attaching, thus new moorings, etc.

One thing to keep in mind though is that this is not Hurricane Dennis issues but something else, only made worse due tot he fact that no one was onboard for 3 days as Dennis passed over.


----------



## bigdog

tunastuna said:


> A winch was dropped but not one of the mooring winches. It was a winch used for subsea operations, riser pull in and such.


Exactly.


----------



## ReefDonkey

Wonder if the tuna are busting out there?


----------



## REPOFISH

*Th*

how long has the rig been in its current location?


----------



## bigdog

Only since April'ish.

It is a new installation that is not even in production yet, the problems came from installation issues.


----------



## REPOFISH

I thought so. I bet it is a site to see.


----------



## JohnHumbert

*If I was making the decision...*

...right now the cause wouldn't be an issue. Any type of repair or salvage would take a lot of planning, engineering, etc. to be successful without loss of life.

Therefore, what I would do is get it off the wells and get it into shallower water - maybe even shallow enough that if it sank, it would hit bottom.

This would probably be doable - provided the tow ships could uncouple quick enough to keep from going under.

While the rig (from my understanding) is in about 3000 ft of water, it's not that far from water that is 200'-600' deep. At 200', the rig could settle on the bottom and they could somewhat take their time on the repair.

If it is still taking on water, then time is the factor (probably is in any case). What can they do RIGHT NOW, before it sinks, or another storm comes, or it plain gets to rough to do anything.

I suspect that something punctured the spontoons. Either debris from the rig, another boat, or something pushed by Dennis. I believe that the spontoon have independent controls and ballast systems. Therefore, it would be unlikely that a human error or equipment/pump failure would occur in BOTH spontoons at the same thing - and both spontoons that are on the upwind/upcurrent side.

Just my $0.02 worth....definitely a dramatic situation..I'm surprised the media ain't all this by now.....


----------



## tunastuna

bigdog said:


> Tunastuna,...
> One thing to keep in mind though is that this is not Hurricane Dennis issues but something else, only made worse due tot he fact that no one was onboard for 3 days as Dennis passed over.


I agree with you on this. To me this incident either says operational error (human error) during the evacuation or software error in the ballasting. I guess they should have made the compartments smaller 

Oh well, throwing out ideas is fun...


----------



## esCape

Success in failure - Looks like the watertight deck compartment concept has worked.
Also, interesting they already did a flood test in Port A.

"Some 330 blocks were required to complete the hull’s rectangular pontoons, four corner columns and deck box. The latter is a 10m-deep steel structure spanning the columns to form the 136m-long by 111m-wide main deck of the PDQ and ‘locks’ the 60,000 tonne hull together. The deck box, which houses around 20,000 tonnes of utilities and drilling equipment and most of the living quarters, has a watertight base section, an added safety precaution that would ensure – in the highly unlikely event of the double-skinned columns and compartmented pontoons being seriously damaged and flooded – that the PDQ would stay afloat." 
The two-day inclination test was designed to confirm the displacement of the PDQ and its vertical and horizontal centres of gravity, critical parameters which reconfirm the calculated behaviour of the semisubmersible when it is being towed to location and in operation. For this, the precise weight of the vessel and all that is onboard must be known – every item of steel structure and equipment, its location and co-ordinates, even the fluids in the pipework and fuels in the tanks. The PDQ was taken out into the channel and ballasted with a known quantity of water, causing it to list – from that angle of inclination, the vital parameters were determined.


----------



## DavidG

Did they ever get all of the anchors down and all of the mooring lines attached? The last I spoke with someone on the rig was ~ 2nd week in June and they had 6 or so lines down. The rig was on station early May, but loop currents in the Gulf prevented the anchoring for several weeks.

I don't know how many wells have been drilled so far, but from what I remember they can (could?) position the rig over about a 300-400' square by slacking/tensioning different anchor lines to use the rig equipment for drilling & completion work on a portion of the wells. The rest of the wells are being drilling using drillships/semis that are onsite and have subsea tiebacks to the PDQ. If they've already got all the anchor lines attached, it would take some work to get them cut.


----------



## kinja

*John Humbert*

John,The rig is in 6000' of water. I think the closest shallow water is at least 50nm to the NNW. Its about 60nm to southpass.


----------



## QueTePasa?

David,

From reading the thread, seems like you have a working knowledge of the structure. I would assume that BP would have a pretty advanced remote monitoring system? In todays world, not having bodies on the platform for three days should not prevent detection of this when it first began.

As to the comments about the wells, they probably only have a handful of exploratory wells drilled to delineate the reservoir. Infill drilling comes in after the platform is set. I would assume that the wells that have been drilled to date have all been plugged waiting for the platform. Wouldn't be much of a problem to redrill, bigger problem is cost to rebuild and lost production time at these prices.


----------



## JohnHumbert

*Thanks, Kinja....*

...I stand corrected...oh well, it will be interesting to see what happens....

How far offshore is it? I thought it was only something like 90 miles.....


----------



## QueTePasa?

150 mi offshore, SE of New Orleans


----------



## Zach H

still floating as of 14:00 hours. This pic is from a rig that is 1 mile away. One of the guys I work with use to work for BP and worked on this project. He said that the listing threshold the rig was designed for was 35 degrees, anything more and its gone.

I feel for the guys who will get no sleep and have what will probably be the most important decisions of their careers to make here in the next few days....


----------



## bigdog

That picture shows very well what has been done so far, they have flooded the other side compartments to try and level it to keep it from tipping, now it is a matter of trying to stop the leak and to pump out in time.


----------



## DavidG

You would think there would be some remote telemetry for ship navigation/ballast back to BP's RTO center, but I'm not sure. Remember last year after Ivan, it took a while to find the Deepwater Nautilus and the Ensco 64. How you can loose a semi I don't know but from what I understood they had to run a search pattern to find them.

TH PDQ is in Mississippi Canyon 778 which is about 65 nm SSE of S Pass


----------



## kinja

*John*

It might be 150 nm from New Orleans, but its only roughly 60 nm from Southpass. We saw a smallish (<30') sailboat out there the other day, headed south, couldn't figure where he was going. He was on a line for the Yucatan!


----------



## Zach H

Bigdog, actually it appears to be listing more. I had to reduce the pic size so I could upload it, so you really cant see that it is listing more. If you want the full size pic e-mail me and ill send it, or ill e-mail it to someone who knows how to upload a larger pic.


----------



## fishinguy

send it to me I'll post it. [email protected]


----------



## big_poppa

Zach send it to me and I'll see what I can do. [email protected]


----------



## shorewader

i see what looks like saipem's 7000 heavy lift barge is there 
they set the platform and modules on exxon diana I'm glad that 
it wasn't arround the other side of the world at least they can 
offer some stabilization if seas permit


----------



## bigdog

That is actually the Balder out there right now, the Enterprise is right there also.


----------



## Stephen

Status Update from BP.
Crews placed aboard the BP operated Thunder Horse platform in the Gulf of Mexico have restored partial power to the platform, and are working to begin pumping operations to restore the platform to a normal marine configuration. The crews have also retrieved the platform’s data recorders, which will be used to determine the cause of the stability imbalance that saw the platform list to port at an estimated 20 degrees. 
The crews boarded the BP operated facility today following safety evaluations that included reviews by BP staff and the US Coast Guard’s Federal On-Scene Commander, and an underwater inspection of the facility by remotely operated vehicles (ROVs). The ROV inspection showed no evidence of damage to the platform’s hull. 

BP’s response team is working with staff from the US Coast Guard to return Thunder Horse to normal status. In addition to four BP contracted response vessels, the Coast Guard has made available the Cutter Pelican, and is additionally supporting the operation with a Dauphin helicopter.


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker

So was Herrema setting risers when this started to happen?


----------



## bigdog

It is hard to tell from that picture Zach, but the plan we have been going forth on was to flood it evenly as to stop it from tipping.

It looks like it is level now but very low in the water.
waiting to see if the larger picture is more clear.


----------



## luedog7

I believe they were setting risers at the time. Very interesting!


----------



## shorewader

big dog,
tried to enlarge it but couldn't cleanit up much 
thanks for clearing up the lift barge 
haven't talked to any one from saipem in a while 
i know some people on location but I wait on there calls 
little busy to be answerin phone calls out there right now


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Having a hard time getting confirmed info from BP. Anyone connected to BP or know anyone to call? Can't get calls returned.

Jeremy


----------



## bigdog

Ok, I have to eat some crow now...Just off the phone with the guys out there and that picture is real, but an optical illusion. I jumped a bit early since I knew the plan and that picture LOOKED like it was working.

Thing is, you are looking directly at it and can not see the tilt. I should have caught it earlier when I looked at it and did not verify due to excitement. 

I just had my 6pm call and things are no better off now, infact.......


----------



## big_poppa

Here is Zach's pic.


----------



## gatorbait

*wow*

All I can say to you guys is this is one of the best threads Ive read in a long time. Your knowledge and insight has been incredible. I feel like Im watching a suspense thriller on tv or something. I hope they save it but it sure looks low in the water in that last pic.

Zac


----------



## big_poppa

Dang look at it up next to the cars! Simply amazing.
Here is a crop of Zach's pic.


----------



## gatorbait

*A little help*

So this "pontoon" compartment on the bottom is what is supposed to be taking on water? How many compartments on the pontoon? Looking at the cropped pic it seems it might be lost. What a shame, so many people put so many hours into it.


----------



## jedi243

*Pontoon*

There should be at least 3 compartments in the pontoon and maybe as many as 12. Seems that the water tight doors would have to be open or damaged for that much list. I used to do stability design for floaters but never worked on this one. If there isn't a hull breach as indicated from the ROV search then the pumps should be starting to make a difference. Get the nitrogen for extra fast pump out and purge the tanks!!!! Would have worked with P36 if the firepumps hadn't been in the fail open mode. Good luck Bigdog.


----------



## Stephen

Well, From I've beeen able to google on the web it appears each pontoon has 6 compartments?
These images came from two different sources.


----------



## kdubya

Man, I cant help but check on this thread constantly. Bad situation, but good info and resource stuff from everyone. I hardly knew what the hell a semi-sub. was this morning. Im sitting here typing this and there's a whole bunch of folks out there busting their butts to get this thing off her knees. Good stuff everyone. Those in the know keep us updated.

Kelly


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Hou-Chap said:


> My experience with the semi's and drillships is once they start to list that bad, it is at very very high risk for a one way trip to davy crockets locker.


I think Davy Crocket left his locker at the Alamo, you talking about Davy Jone's locker?LoL


----------



## Thunder

I agree Kdub...Good Stuff!!!!!


----------



## gatorbait

*Man I just spewed coke all over my monitor*

FOF, dude that was funny. I dont know what was the funniest, your post or the fact that i didnt even catch it earlier. Good one.

Zac


----------



## Castaway Kay

I caught it, I just thought it was a Texan metaphor. LOL


----------



## Family Style

Any news on progress. I remember someone writing that power had been restored?


----------



## kdubya

Two things

1. Has anyone noticed this thread has been viewed approximately 11,000 times.

2. I was thinking. Ok, so they leave a skeleton crew onboard to monitor the situation. You're out on the rail, drinking a coke, eatin' a donut, etc. Then this sum beetch starts tipping over... In the immortal words of Frank Barone- HOLY ****!!!!


----------



## big_poppa

I have been watching it all day. Sort of like sitting at the crossing waiting for two trains to collide.


----------



## gatorbait

*crew*

From the talks about it not being reported until a ship passed by Monday Id assume there was no one on board after the evacuation. That seems odd considering the amount of money involved here. The unfortunate thing for them is they are on the clock with Emily churning towards the gulf they dont have much time to do a job that Im sure takes time. As massive as this rig is Im sure they just dont jump at decisions without thinking them through and having some discussions with folks who have lots of brains.

Zac


----------



## Freshwaterman

This is like reality t.v., but actually interesting.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Castaway Kay said:


> I caught it, I just thought it was a Texan metaphor. LOL


Kay, I did too but thought i'd check. Good posts from all though. Worked on a rig out of Venice. We had so many holes in our ballasts it was amazing. Never had a problem with the pumps not keeping up until water in the diesel knocked out one side and they could'nt get them reprimed. Woke up to a tilting fun house. Wouldve kept going over but the water depth was only 50ft and the rig was at least 100ft across. All you'd have to do was go to the high side. It was middle of winter and happened just as a front blew through which added to the excitement. After that they sent it to the shipyard and I got some time off in New Orleans.

Some of ya'lls knowledge of this is making for some **** good reading tonight. My father-in-law retired from BP (drilling division) a few years ago and might be able to get info(status) from him. He's still pretty tight with everybody there. Think i'll give him a call tomorrow. Thanks for the pics and info..


----------



## gatorbait

*Article in today's Chronicle*

Here is what the press is saying. They make it sound like there is no damage to the structure and if it can be pumped in time it will be saved. I hope that is true.

Zac

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/business/3263955

pretty good high res pics here.

http://www.piersystem.com/external/index.cfm?cid=425&fuseaction=EXTERNAL.press&doctypeID=4758


----------



## Freshwaterman

I never worked on one of those floaters but have worked land based Petro Chem /Refinery facilities for 40 years. I would assume that there would be very elaborate safety systems ,simply put that would be .... list monitors,pontoon pumpout systems and seawater injection pumps for offsetting ballast ,all of this would be computer controlled with triple redundency. If the ROV's have determined there has been no structural damage,the problem should come to the surface(no pun intended LOL) quickly from data recorders. I wonder why there hasn't been any info release as to probable causes?

How do liability issues enter into the mix when BP and/or their representatives signed off on the rig at commissioning,if it was a topsides oops,does the topsides contractor/design/engineering fall victim to any and all or is it all in BP's lap?

The developing story is becoming as bad as a Soap Opera.I sure hope we are not seeing the making of a new reef.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Cutting the mooring lines and towing to a location away from the well heads may become an option but the lines may also be the only thing that is keeping it from capsizing at the moment. I think this will go critical or level itsself today .I understand that a seven man crew was/is aboard and pump out is underway so maybe we will see some improvement in list within the next few hours if not already.

DL


----------



## SSNJOHN

*Thunder Horse*

Couldn't resist trying to be the 101st reply on this thread. This is a picture of the Thunder Horse and a Drill ship during the week of the UVI. We had to stay at least a mile off as they were conducting dive ops.

Crew boat "Crazy Cajun" was going beserk keeping the sport fishers away. Bet he is have a busy couple of days now.

Good spot to chunk for YF is ~ 7 miles East away at "Devils Tower".

SSNJOHN


----------



## shorewader

just letting you know no new developements yet 
thanks


----------



## Hou-Chap

"Davy Crockett/Jones" 
Nice catch there... I would like to say I did that on purpose to be funny, but guess some brain wires just got crossed. I too have enjoyed following this thread. There were many local firms that had a hand in it's development, and if it went down, that would be a major blow for the industry. For the fire my arse stayed in for the equipment we were responsible for providing on this project, I sure hope they salvage her. It would be a shame to have had my backside torn to shreds for no reason. I will be following this thread through out the day for any updates from you guys that are involved, of course I may have to skim over some of the fishing reports here while I'll at it...


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Seems to me that if you pump water into the legs on the high side it would level the platform out so you could get aboard and check all the equipment.


----------



## txranger

Any updates? Were they able to level it up any?


----------



## lordbater

Cat O' Lies said:


> Seems to me that if you pump water into the legs on the high side it would level the platform out so you could get aboard and check all the equipment.


 Is it possible that the high side is mainly what is keeping it above water? Maybe sinking the high side would sink the whole thing..

lb


----------



## Stephen

Status Report ​Early July 13, 2005 ​
• Situation at platform has been stable for two days. No change in status overnight. Platform continues to list at approximately 20 degrees.

• Boarding teams established reliable power source on the platform, confirmed that some pumps installed on the platform are operational before teams were removed from platform Tuesday night for safety reasons and in order to rest. Boarding teams returned to the platform early this morning and are working to establish pumping operations in order to right the vessel.

• Teams on shore are now analyzing information from data recorders recovered yesterday in an effort to determine the cause of the listing. The cause is still unknown.

Weather at location is good. ​_Updated photographs, courtesy of US Coast Guard, are available for download www.bpissuenews.com​​http://www.bpissuenews.com/external/index.cfm?cid=988&fuseaction=EXTERNAL.documentlist&typeID=10297​The image labeled CG landing shows the coast guard helicoptor in the upper right corner... to give anyone not familair with the vessel and idea of the actual size.​_


----------



## boat_money

in the pic with the helicopter, it sure looks more like a 35-40 degree angle than 20 degrees. someone more mathmatically inclined see if you can figure it out.


----------



## Freshwaterman

the list would be the included angle off a vertical ,if you were to extend a vertical line from the water at a point directly in front of the leg and read the included angle from the leg itself to the vertical at the water line I think it comes more into perspective,agreed tho at first glance it does appear to be greater

DL


----------



## shorewader

good answer 
very layman's terms


----------



## bigdog

Stephen's report is pretty spot on ( I wonder who you are.. )

Things are stable this mornong, some ground was lost yesterday but overnight things stabilized a bit.

Boat Money, you are also correct, the angle is higher than "officially" stated..


----------



## Steelersfan

Though I don't have any of the recent photos, using the old photos posted and just putting a protractor up to the screen, I'd say it was listing between 18 and 22 degrees in those photos. The perspective from the photos doesn't give you a straight on, level shot (some of the photos have some tilt to them) so it is just a guesstimate. Anyone have any recent photos from today to post up? Hopefully they can save it.


----------



## Zach H

Measurements taken w/a ruler held up to my computer screen shows that he angle is infact about 20 degrees. Theta = sin^-1(O/H)= 21 degrees, where, from my measurements from the first pic on the first page of this thread, O=1.25" and H=3.5".


----------



## lordbater

I would have to agree. When I stand away from the monitor and squint real hard with my hand in front of my eye, it looks like right around 20.1deg..


----------



## ReefDonkey

Stephen's report came from BP's webiste...it "should" be accurate.


----------



## shorewader

unfotunately most major companies aerre like the media 
they tell you what they want to until it's all over


----------



## bigdog

ReefDonkey said:


> Stephen's report came from BP's webiste...it "should" be accurate.


Good point, I have yet to look at BP's site today, we got our own issues brewing..:hairout:


----------



## Tom Hilton

*Thunderhorse*

Howdy,
I've been following this thread with great interest - I really hope this thing is salvaged - what a tragedy that would be if it sank.

SSNJOHN - I believe the Devil's Tower Spar is about 13 miles West of Thunderhorse, not 7 miles East...just in case someone was wanting to head there based on those directions.

All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## boat_money

to me, the listing angle should be the calculated by the difference from the floor being parallel to the water to its current angle. if it were parallel to the water a perpendicular line would mark 90 degrees. wouldn't the listing angle be calculated from what used to be the parallel down towards the perpendicular. or even if you took the angle of a leg at perpendicular to the water and measured the difference to where it is now, should give the saem angle both times. i guess with a huge thing like the th, all perspectives from these pics could be deceiving. i guess the leg angle looks a lot smaller that the floor angle even though they should be the same.


----------



## Chris

Question: What would the environmental impact of this be other than what is currently on board. Someone mentioned about wellheads below, is that the drilling template this rig will use? Also are there any wells below that have been drilled?

chris


----------



## James Howell

Dang, you engineers are hurting my head.


----------



## JOKERSWILD

It would fall on this 



that would be a bad thing


----------



## QueTePasa?

Chris,

I am sure that they have a number of wells drilled that marked the discovery and to determine the size of the reservoir. These wells were probably drilled a few years ago from a semi or drillship. They would not spend a billion dollars without having the exploratory wells drilled. 

As far as the environmental impact with regards to spills, I would think it would be pretty minimal. They had not started production so that minimizes the contamination.
The initial wells might be useless depending on where it came to rest, so they would lose money spent on those wells. But keep in mind, they have a pretty good idea of the extent of the reservoir so to redrill would not be as expensive as the initial wells.

Todd


----------



## shorewader

correct most if not all of that is down there 
luckily all those wellheads should be cemented at a few thousand feet 
but just as the topside is costly thats a lagge chunck of change and time 
on the seabed 
i was doing work on parts of this prodject almost 4 years ago 
thats a lot of planning
true todd 
don't type that fast


----------



## Chris

That doesn't look good. That is a lot of iron down there. I figured there had to be some existing wells there, like you said, they're not going to spend 1bil to wildcat. 

How many wells can be drilled from one spot without moving a rig like this?

Thanks,
chris


----------



## QueTePasa?

Question to those of you in drilling:

If it were to impact those subsea trees from JOKERSWILD's image. What sort of BOP (blowout preventers) are in place below mud line? Or, how far down are they cemented?


----------



## spk

Crews placed aboard the BP operated Thunder Horse platform in the Gulf of Mexico have restored partial power to the platform, and are working to begin pumping operations to restore the platform to a normal marine configuration. The crews have also retrieved the platform's data recorders, which will be used to determine the cause of the stability imbalance that saw the platform list to port at an estimated 20 degrees. 

The crews boarded the BP operated facility yesterday, following safety evaluations that included reviews by BP staff and the US Coast Guard's Federal On-Scene Commander, and an underwater inspection of the facility by remotely operated vehicles (ROVs). The ROV inspection showed no evidence of damage to the platform's hull. 

BP's response team is working with staff from the US Coast Guard to return Thunder Horse to normal status. In addition to four BP contracted response vessels, the Coast Guard has made available the Cutter Pelican, and is additionally supporting the operation with a Dauphin helicopter. 

Latest reports are that it is still stable.


----------



## BigBay420

I heard on the news that the rig was not even in service and that it will not change any gas prices.


----------



## shorewader

QueTePasa? said:


> Question to those of you in drilling:
> 
> If it were to impact those subsea trees from JOKERSWILD's image. What sort of BOP (blowout preventers) are in place below mud line? Or, how far down are they cemented?


cemented in just as if your were to leave if if the reservior was done 
should not have an ecological impact 
but we all hope she comes up 
BP's stocks will hurt bad


----------



## Zach H

BOP's (blow out preventers) are only used while drilling. Once we have drilled a well and run casing, a tree is put in place. MMS requires that a SSSV (sub sufrace safety valve) be run in your string of pipe. This valve operates in fail safe mode. When pressure is applied, the valve opens, if this pressure is ever removed (i.e. if the tree is damaged, etc) the valve will close. Once pressure is applied again, it will open. 


Im not sure of the accuracy of the pic w/the sub-sea trees above, as there has not been that many wells drilled. That pic is more of what it will look like after they have delineated the field. Thunderhorse was designed to accomodate 25 wet trees (on the sea floor), which includes both production and injection wells. Thunderhorse is a drilling/production platform. If all 25 wells would have already been drilled they would not have spend the hundreds of millions of $$ to equip it for drilling (i.e. double derricks, etc). The rig can actually be drillling one well, while completing another, utilizing the two derricks. I would be willing to bet that there are very few, if any wells directly under Thunderhorse, and if there are, they might have even been plugged. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## DavidG

Shouldn't be any BOPS on the existing wells just a subsea wellhead/christmas tree. Those trees should contain a safety shutin valve(s) and possibly some type of retrievable packer.

As for costs: a deepwater well could cost $25 to $100+ million per well for drilling and completion costs with the ultra deepwater (5K'+) tending to be on the high end.

The TH PDQ cost estimates are around $2B and field develpment and Mardi Gra pipeline costs around $3B. I forget the BOE estimates but in 1999 dolloars it was $8-10B I think. Oil in 1999 was significantly less that right now.

I started working on this project to supply some drill side equipment in late 2001. Even with all of the design work already done, would take another 3-4years to fabricate another rig this size.


----------



## Zach H

I stand corrected. I just saw where they expect first oil in 2005, so yes, there are wells that have been drilled, completed, and are awaiting being opened up and flowing up to the mother ship.


----------



## QueTePasa?

shorewader said:


> cemented in just as if your were to leave if if the reservior was done
> should not have an ecological impact
> but we all hope she comes up
> BP's stocks will hurt bad


Thanks for the quick answer, I figured that they had to cement.

Funny thing about the stock, I just looked up their chart, and it hasn't moved much over the last couple of days. Part of this maybe is that this doesn't seem to be getting much play on the news. I see it here in Houston but that is normal for here.

todd


----------



## spk

It shouldn't affect the stock in any way. Thunderhorse was not in operation yet. Look at the stock over the past few weeks and you'll see not much differance in movement.


----------



## SSNJOHN

*Thanks for Clarification*

Tom,

Thanks for the clarification on the directions and distance to the Devil's Tower. No excuse, but I was in a daze from 5 days of non-stop trolling, just spent 1/2 night chunking for YF, and the 1/2 laying awake while Kinja's Blackfin snap-rolled on every 7th wave (no sleep).

FYI.. we caught a (?yellow tail) snapper off Devil's Tower. Don't remember the depth, but I was pretty deep for snapper.

Amazing fishery ! Hope the Thunder Horse does not become submerged structure.

SSNJOHN



Tom Hilton said:


> Howdy,
> I've been following this thread with great interest - I really hope this thing is salvaged - what a tragedy that would be if it sank.
> 
> SSNJOHN - I believe the Devil's Tower Spar is about 13 miles West of Thunderhorse, not 7 miles East...just in case someone was wanting to head there based on those directions.
> 
> All the best,
> Tom Hilton


----------



## Zach H

Shorewader/ QueTePasa, I think both of yall are talking about different things. The casing strings are cemented in place (cement in the annulus between the outside of the casing and the bore hole wall). Offshore, you will set drive pipe (where you dont drill, but drive the pipe into the ground) to say 500'. This pipe is not cemented in place (since it was driven into the ground). Then you will drill your conductor hole, which you will set, and cement your conductor pipe, say to around 1,000'. Then you drill and cement surface casing, and so on.....

When you cement to abandon a well you spot cement in the well bore and it sets up, and you are left with a cement plug in your well. Not sure how many cement plugs the MMS requires. They could also temporarily abandon the well, while waiting on the mother-ship to arrive. This is a frequent occurance. All they do is set a packer in the well which seals off the pressure. A packer is set on every rig that is abandoned during a stron. One of the more popluar packers is a Halliburton Storm Packer. Just pull your drill pipe up inside the casing, screw the packer into the drill pipe, lowed into the well, 1/4 turn and its set. Extremely simple....


----------



## rustyhook2

*"MY SOURCES ARE RELIABLE"*

O.K. To the early posters who reported that Thunderhourse had sunk and was on the bottom "And Your Sources Were Reliable"......how reliable are they now?

It's actually funny how the rumors get going and people feed on them until they turn into something out-of-this-world. I hope the TH rig problem is corrected and no injury's result of it. It's a pretty awesome engineering job. Peace.

RustyHook


----------



## boxATM

Man I wish I would have got a Petroleum Engineering degree from A&M instead of the one I got, this stuff is fascinating. I never knew how those big rigs worked out there, but I actually have an inkling of an idea now.

I appreciate all the good information and I am looking forward to reading how this story plays out.


----------



## Zach H

boxATM, I think you meant to say..."I wish I would have got a Petroleum Engineering degree from UT..." LOL


----------



## shorewader

Zach H said:


> Shorewader/ QueTePasa, I think both of yall are talking about different things. The casing strings are cemented in place (cement in the annulus between the outside of the casing and the bore hole wall). Offshore, you will set drive pipe (where you dont drill, but drive the pipe into the ground) to say 500'. This pipe is not cemented in place (since it was driven into the ground). Then you will drill your conductor hole, which you will set, and cement your conductor pipe, say to around 1,000'. Then you drill and cement surface casing, and so on.....
> 
> When you cement to abandon a well you spot cement in the well bore and it sets up, and you are left with a cement plug in your well. Not sure how many cement plugs the MMS requires. They could also temporarily abandon the well, while waiting on the mother-ship to arrive. This is a frequent occurance. All they do is set a packer in the well which seals off the pressure. A packer is set on every rig that is abandoned during a stron. One of the more popluar packers is a Halliburton Storm Packer. Just pull your drill pipe up inside the casing, screw the packer into the drill pipe, lowed into the well, 1/4 turn and its set. Extremely simple....


very good answer i was just trying to keep it simple 
no harm done


----------



## Snowman

I think this will greatly impact their stock if it goes down. They were expecting to go online by the 4th quater and projected 10+ million / day in revenues.

Lets see.....loss of 1 billion for rig and failure to realize projected $3,500,000,000+ in revenue year 1....

That's gotta hurt.


----------



## spk

Why do you say a loos of the rig. It hasn't sunk as of yet.


----------



## Hard Head

Snowman said:


> I think this will greatly impact their stock if it goes down.


He said IF it goes down. lol


----------



## panamajack99

spk said:


> Why do you say a loos of the rig. It hasn't sunk as of yet.


Spk , do you work for BP. You sound as if you have inside info. And I see you just came aboard two days ago, when all this came surface.


----------



## ShadMan

I agree that this would have a major impact on their stock, as well as on the stock of a few other companies, and would also affect the price per bbl of oil and gas prices at the pump, although there really isn't a good reason for the latter two to be affected, but they most certainly would be. A company doesn't flush a few billion down the toilet and not take a stock hit. It decreases the worth of the company, affects their fiscal strength, and their future profits, and investors won't like it a bit. 

If this thing goes down, about a week later would be a good time to buy BP stock.


----------



## spk

I actually came aboard here just from talking with other members on another board. IF Bp took a hit IF it went down. I wouldn't think it would be that bad though. 

Shadman, I wouldn't think it would make gas prices at the pump go up though. It wasn't produceing any bbls yet. So what would be the differance?


----------



## panamajack99

spk said:


> I actually came aboard here just from talking with other members on another board. IF Bp took a hit IF it went down. I wouldn't think it would be that bad though.
> 
> Shadman, I wouldn't think it would make gas prices at the pump go up though. It wasn't produceing any bbls yet. So what would be the differance?


Barrel oil price goes up and gas prices follow. even that the gas they are selling is aready in the ground!


----------



## Cat O' Lies

*Thing are looking up now!!*

Energy consultants from BushCo have released new data from the platform site and give it a Thumb's Up. Nothing to see here folks, move along.


----------



## Lumberjack93

Cat O' Lies said:


> All fixed up!


It looks like a giant wave is coming at them 

Later,

LJ93


----------



## DavidG

Lumberjack93 said:


> It looks like a giant wave is coming at them


Yeah, about an 800 footer!


----------



## wahoo

I have heard from reliable people (BP, Oceaneering and some others) that the TH is not going down. They are supposedly in the process of implementing a plan to pump water out of the balast to right the TH. OE was definately the cause, but it will not sink the ship. Worst thing that happened is the winch that went over has caused some subsurface damage to the area, not the actual rig. Undoubtedly there will be some major work to get things moving ahead after the original issue (listing) is put to bed, and some heads will roll. But as of this afternoon, I hear that things are stable. 

Additionally, I don't see this having any affect on stock price. If the stock was going to react, it would have done so. TH is not sinking and I am sure that BP will do all that it can to get this field producing as soon as possible. There will be some major work for repair that comes out of this, though...

Those are my thoughts....


----------



## Freshwaterman

I would tend to agree with the fact that it probably will not go down. I think if that were going to be the case it would have already happened.

It will be interesting to hear all the ifs, ands and buts that are sure to evolve from this episode of a near marine calamity.


----------



## Snowman

Hey- my fingers are crossed that it turns out OK. Just saying that it won't help the bottom line for a lot of people if this thing sinks. (except the salvage folks)


----------



## gatorbait

*Good news I hope*

I hope ya'll are right and things work out. As long as Emily stays out of the chute they should have time to pump it before she comes a knockin, if she comes at all. I wonder if they will ever come out and say what the actual fault was, probably not.



> OE was definately the cause


Man, I would not want to be the poor soul who checked off that checksheet or failed to close/open a valve prior to departure. Its funny how OE always seems to be the problem, sometimes I think companies use it as a scapegoat in certain instances. I know I took a bath in caustic several years ago and somehow, someway they decided it was my fault. OE always seems to be the easy target. We'll see.

Zac


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Oe??*

I am not familiar with this platform, but I am pretty certain that stabilty control is a little more sophisticated (automated/'failsafe') than you imagine. I would be very surprised if OE on the part of the stability operators is blamed for this. I would like to think that the classification society and MMS will take another look at the safety case and FMEA for this installation. Given the lessons that have been learned over the years, regarding stabilty of floating and tethered platforms, including the spectacular one in Brazil last year, stabilty control problems like this should not be an issue.

I have not been involved in this project, but a couple of observations come to mind:

1) Investing $1b+, in an oilfield that you expect to evacuate in the case of hurricanes, and not having a telemetry monitoring system is frightening. Even an Onstar system would be within their budget.

2) Who had responsibility for the structure at the time it was evacuated? The mooring installation contractor, the riser installation contractor or BP? We might see some interesting finger pointing in this area when the grand inquisition is convened.

steve


----------



## Freshwaterman

I think Bp had responcibility as this rig had been on site since May I believe,t should have been handed over with BP personnel doing finals.....could be wrong tho,just MHO


DL


----------



## tunastuna

steve_m said:


> I am not familiar with this platform, but I am pretty certain that stabilty control is a little more sophisticated (automated/'failsafe') than you imagine. I would be very surprised if OE on the part of the stability operators is blamed for this. I would like to think that the classification society and MMS will take another look at the safety case and FMEA for this installation. Given the lessons that have been learned over the years, regarding stabilty of floating and tethered platforms, including the spectacular one in Brazil last year, stabilty control problems like this should not be an issue.
> 
> I have not been involved in this project, but a couple of observations come to mind:
> 
> 1) Investing $1b+, in an oilfield that you expect to evacuate in the case of hurricanes, and not having a telemetry monitoring system is frightening. Even an Onstar system would be within their budget.
> 
> 2) Who had responsibility for the structure at the time it was evacuated? The mooring installation contractor, the riser installation contractor or BP? We might see some interesting finger pointing in this area when the grand inquisition is convened.
> 
> steve


Steve,
You're right on some points. Stability for vessels like TH in this day and age shouldn't be an issue in an ideal world. But that simply is not the case. TH and many of the floating systems offshore are extremely complicated and with only a few people on board to run, maintain and operate them. There will never be a perfect fail safe design of anything. Taking comfort in thinking a system is perfectly designed, can cause problems like this. Just the fact that this happened highlights this point even more.

1) They have a DGPS system on board and its recorded. Numerous channels of data are recorded on floating systems, depending on the type. Due to the extreme volume of data it is difficult to monitor in real time and take corrective action, especialyl during a hurricane event and the platform is evacuated. DGPS might not have indicated a problem with TH, there are some resolution issues to consider also taking into account the motions of the platform. 
Is risking someone's life worth it? This is a very important question. I think there are goverment regulations, for complete evacuation of platforms for hurricane events. Can someone confirm this?

2) BP is the operator and ultimatly has responsibility for the platform. However, problems can happen. TH is so large and complex, it takes multiple highly trained people only to become familiar with the platform.

These are just my personal thoughts and I don't think the problems TH is currently experiencing indicates a problem with BP or with the offshore industry in general. It's a risky business! Hopefully this helps.

This is one of the best threads on 2cool. Fun to discuss the issues. For what it's worth, my $0.02 say's they will save it. It will take some time but they will do it.


----------



## beaver

*thoughts on BP's stock*

just a sidenote here after seeing so many of yall talkin about what might happen to the stock price. I have been screwing around in the market for about 2 years now, buying stocks here and there, and I can tell you one thing I have learned. Sometimes a company can do something great and the stock will sink. Sometimes a company will do something really stupid and the stock price will rise. Most of the time, nobody knows what the hell the price will do. Trust me, if all the BP insiders who own huge amounts of stock thought that this accident would cause the price to go in the toilet, they would sell just like you and I would, asap. And if that happened, that would probly cause a massive sellout and this would cause the price to drop drastically. I'm not a brainiac, just a dumb ***** country boy, so take it for what it's worth.

beaver

by the way, whoever wanted my avatar pm me I've got a powerpoint show of all these fine chicks "fishing".


----------



## Stephen

BIGDOG said:


> Stephen's report is pretty spot on ( I wonder who you are.. )
> 
> Things are stable this mornong, some ground was lost yesterday but overnight things stabilized a bit.
> 
> Boat Money, you are also correct, the angle is higher than "officially" stated..





ReefDonkey said:


> Stephen's report came from BP's webiste...it "should" be accurate.


I am a consultant at BP and was only on TH a few times and it was overwhelming trying to consider the amount of effort that went into not just TH but, Mad Dog, Holstein, Na Kika and Atlantis.

I am not directly involved with the incident response team, but I can tell you there is a massive effort being put forth right now by BP. My update might have been a bit more timely as we receive them in an email about the same time they are posted.

Anything beyond the official BP reports on my part is pure speculation.


----------



## ReefDonkey

Stephen said:


> I am a consultant at BP and was only on TH a few times and it was overwhelming trying to consider the amount of effort that went into not just TH but, Mad Dog, Holstein, Na Kika and Atlantis.
> 
> I am not directly involved with the incident response team, but I can tell you there is a massive effort being put forth right now by BP. My update might have been a bit more timely as we receive them in an email about the same time they are posted.
> 
> Anything beyond the official BP reports on my part is pure speculation.


Settle down Beavis....no offense meant.

As far as you stock experts go....sell the rumors and buy the facts!

ComeFrom?


----------



## gatorbait

*huh?*

ComeFrom?


----------



## gater

*Wahoo*

Of course bp is going to blame it on OE just like they did the March 23rd explosion. Someone has to be responsible, why not the expendable little guy.
By the way bp is the only one mentioned here but Exxon/Mobil owns 25% of that rig so I imagine they are involved with the situation as well. As far as stock goes look back for the last two years at bp stock, it S--ks, I'm a stock holder and know first hand how stagnant it has been. Gater


----------



## Stephen

ReefDonkey said:


> Settle down Beavis....no offense meant.
> 
> ComeFrom?


??? Was that at me? since you quoted my thread? Maybe you read more into that then was intended? All I meant was, I do work at BP, but don't have any more insight than the next guy. And the only reason my "report" was spot on, was because I happen to get an email about the same time they make the announcements public... so I posted on here asap as an update....

I wasn't trying to challenge anyone but rather inform bigdog that yes, I was at BP but not in the "know" and I included your post as a reference to the fact that it was also posted on BPs website...


----------



## bigdog

Thanks Stephen.

We have been crazy busy with this and I just got in with all intentions of a realistic update, seems most already have the general grasp... Things are stable and more likely than not it is not going down...Do not forget that the P-38 floundered for a week before it sank though.. But right now things look better than they have.

Someone posted above ( I am sorry I am too tired to look back at this point) about the "reliable sources" That is too funny, I am not slaggin anyone but that original post is actually what drew me into this. We had kept it pretty quiet over the weekend and someone sent me a link here that it had sunk, funny thing is I had just hung up with our guys in the field!

All in all I am sure the meaning was right, just a bit of bad info.

More later, I am off to bed.


----------



## pirogue man

*Th Pdq*

I've been training the crews on the PDQ regarding dropped objects since drill center 41 is directly beneath the PDQ. Unfortunately we've only trained about 50 of the crew of 226+. The winch that went overboard is my concern. I haven't been to the BP offices since this happened as I've had too busy with a Shell project down the road, but am scheduled to go over there in the morning. If the winch went over board there could be some serious damage to the seabed architecture. It's a virtual city of wellheads, manifolds, umbilicals, flow lines, etc. right beneath the PDQ (6300' below). This is exactly what our training is designed to make crews aware off and prevent. As to the wells, only about 8 of 20 planned wells have been drilled and all of those are plugged awaiting for the PDQ to complete commissioning. Had this happened when the field was in full operation that winch could have been an extremely serious incident with the potential of major disruption in the GOM offshore operations for BP and ExxonMobil, as well as others.


----------



## KingFisher

*Thanks!*

Just think of all that this thread has done for this board. I have been a sideline reader for a long time and this thread has gotten me excited enough to actually write and thank all of the posters. I love reading this board. There are SO many excelent posters here. No one is pretentious, the news is faster, more accurate and un-biased! Keep up the good work everyone!

I have many unanswered questions about how to catch fish (big fish) in the GOM, although, many have been already answered. But those are for another time.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Incredible thread. I just made view # 25001.


----------



## gatorbait

*ditto*

Being someone who knew nothing about offshore drilling/production I can honestly say I havent missed too many threads since TTMB started and I have learned more in this thread than any other. Thanks guys for being so upfront and insightful. This is good stuff. When I woke up today and turned on the pc this thread was my first stop. This thread is catching the "Show your boat" thread in a hurry and I expect it to prolly catch it by the weekend. BP will have to kick back a few of them first barrels to help pay from Mont's server! lol

Zac

Oh wait, i didnt realize the boat thread was at 56k, never mind.


----------



## spk

Houston - In a joint-agency response, the Department of Homeland Security’s U.S. Coast Guard and Department of the Interior’s Minerals Management Service are coordinating with BP and other agencies on the ongoing operations to right the listing Thunder Horse semi-submersible platform. Thunder Horse is located 150 miles southeast of New Orleans, in Mississippi Canyon Block 778 and is operated by BP, with a 75 percent working interest. Exxon Mobil owns the remaining 25 percent.

Response and recovery efforts for the semi-submersible platform will continue as contract crews and BP employees work to remove water from the platform. The U.S. Coast Guard Captain of the Port for the Morgan City, Louisiana zone is the Federal On-Scene Coordinator for this operation.

"The Coast Guard is working closely with BP and its partners in maintaining the Thunder Horse platform's stability and its recovery,” said Capt. Terry Gilbreath, the Coast Guard’s Federal On-Scene Coordinator for this operation. “We have representatives from MSO Morgan City monitoring the operation."

BP has re-boarded the platform and established power on the facility. Crews are now focusing their efforts on pumping operations in order to right the vessel. The platform continues to list at approximately 20 degrees. A MSRC oil-spill response vessel, the Gulf Coast Responder, is on location to deal with any potential environmental issues.

MMS Director Johnnie Burton noted that “MMS inspectors have been on the scene of the incident everyday. We are coordinating with both the Coast Guard Federal On Scene Coordinator and the BP command center in Houston. MMS structural engineers have been involved as well.”

MMS has formed an internal multi-person team to coordinate all aspects of the incident that are of concern to MMS. The multi-person team will deal with operational matters, structural engineering and stability, and oil-spill response planning.

These coordination steps have been taken under the 2004 Memorandum of Agreement between MMS and the Coast Guard. The MOA identifies which areas of offshore structures are under the lead responsibility of each agency, and it establishes procedures for coordination.

Personnel from U.S. Coast Guard Marine Safety Office Morgan City, remain on scene today overseeing the safety of all personnel involved in the operation. Additional personnel in Morgan City and Houston are working to review and approve recovery and safety plans for the effort. 

The Coast Guard Cutter Pelican, an 87-foot patrol boat homeported in Abbeville, La., is on scene enforcing a safety zone and will provide search and rescue response capabilities in the event of an emergency.

The cause of the incident remains under investigation.


----------



## Freshwaterman

No news from BP this morning????????????????Wonder whats happening aboard the rig??We ought to start seeing some list improvement soon, shouldn't we??

DL


----------



## tunastuna

boxATM said:


> Man I wish I would have got a Petroleum Engineering degree from A&M instead of the one I got, this stuff is fascinating.


Actually the degree you would want to work with floating systems is in Ocean Engineering. Texas A&M has an excellent program. I highly recommend stopping by and checking out the Offshore Technology Research Center (OTRC). You want to see cool stuff? Stop by there.


----------



## spk

I psted what came from Bp as of 0700 this morning on page 17, last post.


----------



## wahoo

Gater,
Wasn't pointing any fingers, just what I heard. Ultimately, everything is OE somewhere down the line. It is my opinion (from what I have heard) that an overlooked and rather simple task is likely the cause that started this.
TH will be ok. BP will be ok, XOM will be OK. Too many BILLIONS there. Again, it is just my opinion that if the stock(s) were to take a hit, it would have done so out of the speculation already.

Anyway, Gater, what's the weather like in Tiki this morning. I am going to try and sneak down there this afternoon for some fishing and again in the morning.


----------



## gater

*Wahoo*

Wahoo, no harm in your statement! BP could be a good company but some of the people managing it couldn't manage a McDonalds and so it goes. The weather this morning on Tiki is about 125 in the shade or so it feels like anyway. It's pouring down rain right now but looking at the radar it shouldn't last long. Gater


----------



## spk

gater said:


> BP could be a good company but some of the people managing it couldn't manage a McDonalds and so it goes.


Couldn't agree more!!
Where are you at on Tiki?


----------



## Zach H

Pumping out water and has moved 10' upwards.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

WOW! I hope the situation continues to improve!


----------



## gater

*Whahoo*

I'm on Tiki Drive almost to the end right before Bamaku Bend. Gater


----------



## BradP

tunastuna, you also could check out the Maritime Systems Engineering degree from a&m galveston.


----------



## wahoo

Gater/spk - my parents have a place on Bora Bora, North side of Tike Drive. My dad and I keep both the boats there. 2 Mako's, a 17 and a 23. 17 is usually in the sling for easy access to the bay. Will be down there tonight.


----------



## tunastuna

BradP said:


> tunastuna, you also could check out the Maritime Systems Engineering degree from a&m galveston.


I'm well aware of the Maritime Systems engineering degree. In my humble opinion, an ocean engineering degree from Texas A&M in College station is better. Oh well, you know opinions are like...
I just wanted to give people an idea of which degree the offshore industry involves besides petroleum engineering.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I have spoken with 5 different folks via e mail today looking for some skinny on Thunder Horse, four of these folks are with design/engr offshore groups and one with BP offshore operations. The design/engr sector grapevine is working OverTime and usually has the true nitty gritty before the press but is not coming up with anything. The BP guy says he is getting different stories from within BP and the BP public relations guys ain't talking,,,,,whats this hush hush atmosphere doing or hiding or just plane doesn't know anything,,,,,,,,,,,,,"Curious George" is having a tough time of it today,,,,,,,LOL

DL


----------



## spk

*Update*

Pumping operations continue. Pumping began July 13 at approximately 4 pm local CDT time and continued overnight.

Visual inspection indicates port fore column of the platform has raised approximately 10 feet. The port aft column has raised approximately 5 feet.

As we have not ruled out the possibility that water continues to enter the hull we are taking action to cover ballast inlets and instrumentation portals on the port side of the hull.

24/7 operations continue, including ROV work.

Weather continues to cooperate.

Cause is still undetermined.

No injuries to response personnel. Safety remains our highest priority


----------



## spk

Gator/wahoo,

My parents live Isle End Rd. and have lived there since 89'.


----------



## bigdog

Still here, still workin on it.

Going to start patchig all of the openings below the water, not damage holes but normal holes to try and locate the issue.


----------



## Mont

that sounds like a job for underwater duct tape -vbg-


----------



## TexasDux

Have No Fear, BradP is here! :slimer:

How was India, looks like you went to the armpit



BradP said:


> tunastuna, you also could check out the Maritime Systems Engineering degree from a&m galveston.


----------



## DBLHKUP

Very interesting!! I hope for the best, it sounds like progress is being made. This platform is magnificiant and I'm sure that with ALL the engineers involved she will soon begin her way up! I'll be following closely.


----------



## BradP

India was india, it was the monsoon season so it rained everyday no joke. and no marlin or pooplures were seen.

tunastuna, i was j/k with ya I'm a bit biased with tamug lol. the OTRC is very cool.


----------



## gater

*Wahoo & spk*

send me a pm, I been here since 91 I may know them. Gater


----------



## Stephen

Houston - The joint effort by BP, the US Coast Guard and US Department of Interior's Minerals Management Service continues today to respond to the Thunder Horse platform incident in Mississippi Canyon Block 778 approximately 150 miles southeast of New Orleans.



Pumping operations continue and have been underway since 4 p.m. July 13. Efforts to seal ballast water inlets and plug instrumentation ports continue. Platform has risen, and is stable; it was not due to start production until the end of 2005, and is not yet connected to the subsea oil wells. 
The weather is still calm.
As a precaution, and with the expectation that weather will deteriorate throughout the region as Tropical Storm Emily crosses the Gulf, BP has contracted Smit to take the lead in this stage of the recovery. Their role in the integrated BP/Smit team is to make the platform seaworthy and storm- safe on location. 
Smit has been part of the recovery effort from the start, providing equipment and conducting some operations. By expanding the role of Smit in the recovery effort, and taking advantage of their recovery management skills, BP is seeking to speed the process of righting and securing the platform. 
BP will continue to control the onshore technical response and logistical support. 
Smit is a world leader in vessel recovery and vessel towing. Smit's skills in vessel incident response and recovery will complement BP's skills in platform management during normal operations. For more information on Smit: http://www.smit-international.com/
The Coast Guard, Minerals Management Service (MMS) BP's partner in Thunder Horse fully support this operations plan.
The safety of all response personnel remains the highest priority. There have been no reports of injuries to response personnel. 
Coast Guard personnel remain on scene with resources to monitor operations and provide emergency spill response, if needed. MMS personnel are also on scene to assist. To date, there have been no reports of environmental impacts in the area. 
Efforts remain underway to understand the cause of the incident.


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker

*Mase*



tunastuna said:


> I'm well aware of the Maritime Systems engineering degree. In my humble opinion, an ocean engineering degree from Texas A&M in College station is better. Oh well, you know opinions are like...
> I just wanted to give people an idea of which degree the offshore industry involves besides petroleum engineering.


You are dead wrong dude.

Martime Systems Engineers rule!!!!!!

I believe it is a more industry specific degree plus we got to fish and surf between classes.

but OE's do make good assistants! - lol

But what do I know, I got out of the industry a few months ago becuase I really don't want to live in Houston but stuff like this makes me feel like I'm missing out on all the fun.

MASE c/o '97


----------



## WT427

Anything new?


----------



## Ragman

gater said:


> Wahoo, no harm in your statement! BP could be a good company *but some of the people managing it couldn't manage a McDonalds and so it goes.* The weather this morning on Tiki is about 125 in the shade or so it feels like anyway.
> 
> Rick might take objection to that!
> 
> This is a fascinating thread!
> 
> Thanks to all that took time to share their views/knowledge.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Did any of you guys work offshore out of Saudi Arabia back in the late 70's and early 80's? If so, do you remember a tender named Orville Fisher?


----------



## lordbater

Hey, some of these pics have already been posted, but I do believe that all of them have, they are NOT current...


----------



## lordbater

2 more


----------



## Crawdaddy

*STATUS UPDATE FORM BP's WEBSITE*

*Joint Information Command Update on Thunder Horse Response Effort *​Houston - The joint effort by BP, SMIT, the US Coast Guard and US Department of Interior's Minerals Management Service continues today to respond to the Thunder Horse platform incident in Mississippi Canyon Block 778 approximately 150 miles southeast of New Orleans. 



The recovery team continues to make steady progress in righting the Thunder Horse semi submersible platform.

The platform continues to rise and remains stable. The platform's decking is now out of the water. The lowest portion of the deck is now 15 feet above the water's surface and the hull has reached normal displacement.

The recovery team has reduced the platform's angle of list to 11 degrees and continues to make adjustments to return it to normal trim.

Concern for safety and the environment remain top priorities. Operations to-date have not resulted in any injuries or environmental impact

The weather at the scene of the recovery effort remains calm.

BP and its lead contractor SMIT continue activities to make the platform sea-worthy and storm-safe as a precaution against changes in weather conditions resulting from the expected arrival of Hurricane Emily into the western Gulf of Mexico next week.

Pumping operations continue and have been underway since 4 p.m. July 13. Efforts to seal ballast water inlets and plug instrumentation ports are nearing completion. Other sealing and weather-proofing activities are also underway.

The US Coast Guard, Department of Interior's Minerals Management Service and BP's partner in the Thunder Horse development continue to participate in the recovery effort

The Thunder Horse project was not due to start production until the end of 2005, and the platform is not yet connected to the subsea oil wells.


----------



## Crawdaddy

*17 July Status Update from BP's Website and new picture*

*Joint Information Command Update on Thunder Horse Response Effort *​
*Platform Stability Increases - Vessel Nears Normal Trim with Minimal List **and Deck Now 46 Feet Above Water
*
Houston - July 17, 2005 - The joint effort by BP, SMIT, the US Coast Guard and US Department of Interior's Minerals Management Service continues today to respond to the Thunder Horse platform incident in Mississippi Canyon Block 778 approximately 150 miles southeast of New Orleans.

The recovery team made significant progress in the last 24-hours in righting the Thunder Horse semi submersible platform. The vessel is now near completely trim, with all water except for some residual evacuated off the vessel.

The platform continues to rise and is stable. The platform's decking is now 46 feet out of the water and the hull has reached normal displacement.

The recovery team has reduced the platform's angle of list to 5 degrees and continues to make final adjustments to achieve normal trim.

Concern for safety and the environment remain top priorities.

Operations to-date resulted in one minor injury.

The weather at the scene of the recovery effort remains calm.

BP and its lead contractor SMIT continue activities to make the platform sea-worthy and storm-safe as a precaution against changes in weather conditions resulting from the progress of Hurricane Emily into the western Gulf of Mexico.

Actions to seal ballast water inlets and plug instrumentation ports are complete, and other sealing and weather-proofing activities continue.

The US Coast Guard, Department of Interior's Minerals Management Service and BP's partner in the Thunder Horse development continue to participate.

The Thunder Horse project was not due to start production until the end of 2005, and the platform is not yet connected to sub-sea oil wells.

New photo available.


----------



## sandybottom

Good does that mean our fuel prices will go back down? As IF..


----------



## kdubya

I gotta say, that is 2cool how they got that thing uprighted again. Especially after one side is dipped in the water, and rumours of it having gone down.

Great job to everyone involved.

Kelly


----------



## Charles Helm

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting the updates Crawdaddy.


----------



## jeffscout

I wonder how much the salvage company will make on this job? Don't they usually charge a percentage of the value of whatever is salvaged?


----------



## QueTePasa?

jeffscout said:


> I wonder how much the salvage company will make on this job? Don't they usually charge a percentage of the value of whatever is salvaged?


Jeff,

I might be wrong on this, but I don't think there ever was any salvage involved. BP might have contracted out work but I doubt seriously that it would have been a percentage of the value.

Todd B.


----------



## Crawdaddy

*18 July Update from BP website and new photo*

*Joint Information Command Update on Thunder Horse Response Effort *​
*Platform Stability Increases - Vessel at Normal Trim with Minimal List *​Houston - July 18, 2005 - The joint effort by BP, SMIT, the US Coast Guard and US Department of Interior's Minerals Management Service continues today to respond to the Thunder Horse platform incident in Mississippi Canyon Block 778 approximately 150 miles southeast of New Orleans.

The recovery team made significant progress in the last 24-hours. The platform is stable, the trim is normal , freeboard is normal and displacement is normal.

Concern for safety and the environment remain top priorities.

Operations to-date have resulted in one minor injury. There have been no spills.

The weather at the scene of the recovery effort remains calm.

BP and its lead contractor SMIT continue activities to make the platform sea-worthy and storm-safe as a precaution against changes in weather conditions resulting from the progress of Hurricane Emily into the western Gulf of Mexico.

The Coast Guard and BP are working to determine cause.

The Coast Guard, Minerals Management Service and ExxonMobil, BP's partner in the Thunder Horse development, continue to participate in the response.

The Thunder Horse project was not due to start production until the end of 2005, and the platform is not yet connected to sub-sea oil wells.

New photo available.


----------



## Charles Helm

Excellent news. Thanks Crawdaddy.


----------



## mcgolfer

thanks crawdaddy for all your recent updates....rick


----------



## InfamousJ

Looks like a crane on the left hand side holding it up.. LOL

Good news. Wonder how much this relief effort cost?


----------



## TexasDux

Alot less than if it went to the bottom:biggrin:



InfamousJ said:


> Looks like a crane on the left hand side holding it up.. LOL
> 
> Good news. Wonder how much this relief effort cost?


----------



## mbj358

You know guys for us that make our living in the oilfield it is very important that they got this situation under control .It's very obvious by reading the post's as to who may work in the oilfield and who doesen't. People want to complain and talk s++t about the oilfield or maybe the rig that produces the oil that makes the gas that they burn or the company that they buy gas or diesel from .The oilfield feeds a lot of families and pays alot of taxes. I get the feeling that it didn't matter to alot of posters whether Thunderhorse made it or not.


----------



## Steelersfan

Whoa...talk about a post out of left field? Was he reading the same thread as me? hmmm
I don't think anyone "wished" it to go down mbj.... I think you are reading too much into some of the posts.

Anyways, like others have said before, this has been one of the most informative threads I have seen on any message board anywhere...


----------



## Dutch Treat

mbj358 said:


> You know guys for us that make our living in the oilfield it is very important that they got this situation under control .It's very obvious by reading the post's as to who may work in the oilfield and who doesen't. People want to complain and talk s++t about the oilfield or maybe the rig that produces the oil that makes the gas that they burn or the company that they buy gas or diesel from .The oilfield feeds a lot of families and pays alot of taxes. I get the feeling that it didn't matter to alot of posters whether Thunderhorse made it or not.


Just about everyone in the Houston part of the world is in the oil patch or supporting it, or supported by it, in some manner. I think we know how our bread is buttered.

It is a God given right, in this country, to ****** about prices if we want, do not take it personally. I ain't happy about 2.30 diesel and nothing will change that.

I do not know anyone who wanted TH to go down. That is nuts.

Have a good one....................Bob


----------



## Castaway Kay

Yeah, that was definately "out there"!! I've been reading along here too, getting updates when I can, learning quite a bit. VERY informative thread (even for a girl) LOL
I haven't read or gotten the feeling from ANY of the post that ANYBODY wanted the TH to go down. Where did that even come from? I haven't said anything on this thread, because quiet frankly, I don't know a hill of beans about offshore rigs, or the oil industry, but I do know that I have been praying VERY HARD for these folks to get her righted and level again, before something bad, IE another strong storm comes her way. I heard as of yesterday on the news that she was only listing 5º now so she is almost level again. YEAH TEAM!! She is a beauty for sure!! Maybe someday I'll get to go offshore and actually see her. Very impressive!

Kay


----------



## mbj358

I was not directing my comments to any one thread. I feel like there were several comments made in some of the threads during this ordeal that made me feel this way. Maybe I read too much into it or interpreted it the wrong way.


----------



## Scott

I know oil companies keep a lot of economy going.. no doubt. They keep Houston going for sure. No doubt the price of oil is driving our further exploration in areas we have never explored. From a homeland and lack of dependence on foreign oil thing - that's good.. what's bad is the price of fuel is out of proportion to the general inflation index. That means it hurts us more.  Our salaries haven't gone up but our fuel expense has. Then on the news last night, they are talking about "RECORD PROFITS" by major oil and gas companies. Okay, somewhere in this story is a problem. Lets see, we are all paying a price which exceeds the general inflation rate, we hear its because oil is more expensive per barrel (i.e. the costs are up) yet oil companies are making larger profits..... I'm not accusing anybody of anything but something starts to stink here somewhere.... - nobody get offended, just personal observations. k?


----------



## Dutch Treat

*Scott*

Well said sir, dead on target.

Bob


----------



## mbj358

I don't know about the Lone Star Beer in cereal but Miller Lite must be good for you because I have several everyday. I know what you are saying about gasoline prices. Yes the oil companies are reaping the rewards whereas the service companies are beat over the head about their prices every day. Some time we are treated like oil is 15..00 per barrel. Not complaining but it's true. Don't get offended by my comments because that is not my intention.


----------



## thefishingmusician

Where can I get some of that cheap $2.30/gal diesel  It's about $2.50 in West Texas


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Sunday it was $2.23 in Angleton at Buc-ee's


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

2.20 at most places in San Antonio...


----------



## Jolly Roger

They have more profit becuase of more demand, not the price of the oil-gas. Also the price of gas has a 45% tax on it. Witch was first in place to help rebuild roads. But has been mis-used by goverment and much of the money now goes to social programs such as welfare. The price of gas has also went up becuase of stricker air polution laws that will go into effect in the next few years. Plants are having to make billions of dollors of up grades to comply. I know of two plants that had five years of earnings wiped out just to up grade for the laws. Then China is buying up almost everything that they can, driving the price of everything up, Gas and oil are only the first and most noticable. The media is good about leaving out most of the facts. It was a combition of many things that have drivin the price at the pump up.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> 2.20 at most places in San Antonio...


It's about the same in Austin.


----------



## Argo

2.15 is the cheapest I saw.


----------



## pacontender

$2.14 in Aransas Pass, and $2.06 for reg


----------



## Scott

I know about the tax situation. I'm all in favor or cutting that back, but that's a little like getting a lollypop out of a baby's mouth - you could do it but there would be a heck of a lot of kicking, screaming and boohooing over it!


----------



## Crawdaddy

*19 July - Final Joint Update from BP's Website*

A long list of heroes that helped save Thunder Horse provided at the end of the update.​​​*Final Joint Information Command Update on **Thunder Horse **Response Effort *​Houston - July 19, 2005 - The joint effort by BP, SMIT, the US Coast Guard and US Department of Interior's Minerals Management Service continues today to respond to the Thunder Horse platform incident in Mississippi Canyon Block 778 approximately 150 miles southeast of New Orleans.

The situation remains relatively unchanged since yesterday. The platform is trim. Displacement and freeboard are normal.​BP and its lead contractor SMIT were successful in making the vessel seaworthy and storm-safe as a precaution against changes in weather conditions resulting from the progress of Hurricane Emily into the western Gulf of Mexico.

The Coast Guard, Minerals Management Service and BP's partner, ExxonMobil, continue to participate in the response. 

The Coast Guard and BP continue work to determine cause. 

There have been no spills.  

Concern for safety and the environment remain top priorities. 

In addition to SMIT, a multitude of contractors and subcontractors have provided assistance, including:

ABS 
Acadian Ambulance 
ACE Trucking 
AIS 
AMEC Greystar 
Boa Offshore, AS 
Clover Staffing 
Come Monday 
Deep Down 
Deepwater Specialist 
Delta 
DPM 
Edison Chouest Offshore 
EIS 
ERA Helicopter 
Expert E&P 
Frank Mohn, Inc. 
FTSC 
Fugro Global Environmental & Ocean Sciences, Inc. 
Getronics 
Global Diving & Salvage, Inc. 
Global Logistics 
Global Maritime 
Grasso 
Greg Valdes 
Gulf Port Marine Chemists, Inc. 
GVAC 
Heerema Marine Corporation 
HMC 
Hornbeck Offshore Services, LLC 
Hub Enterprises 
IIS 
Innovator 
ITI 
Kongsberg Simrad 
Lewco 
London Offshore 
Magellan 
Manatee 
Marine Spill Response Corporation 
MELP 
MEOP 
Mustang Engineering, LP 
Navsea OOC 
Oceaneering International, Inc. 
Offshore Inland 
Otto Candies, LLC 
PHI 
Plant Performance Services, LLC 
Pride 
Proforma 
Rocket Science 
Seacor Marine, Inc. 
SeaTrax 
Seco 
SES 
Sonsub, Inc. 
Stratus Communications 
Stress Engineering 
SMIT Salvage Americas Inc. 
SubSea 7, LLC 
Taubat Kompaniet Management 
T&T Bisso Marine 
The O'Brien's Group 
Tidewater Marine 
TOG 
TransOcean Enterprise, Inc. 
Varco 
Wartsila North America, Inc. 
Western Airways 
Wet Solutions, Inc. 
Wilson Supply


----------



## Freshwaterman

Has there ever been an official cause report other than the early Operator Error?


----------



## Jolly Roger

good job to everyone involved,


----------



## Stephen

dicklaxt2 said:


> Has there ever been an official cause report other than the early Operator Error?


I don't think the early operator error was an official report. As of now, BP has not officially released the cause. The latest report is the final joint information command update. The platform is trim and stable, but there is a ton of work still going on with TH to determine the project status and next steps. I'd be willing to bet a large percentage of that list will continue to be engaged on this incident.


----------



## thefishingmusician

Sweet, been following this daily. Pushing 50,000 views WOW


----------



## Captn C

thefishingmusician said:


> Sweet, been following this daily. Pushing 50,000 views WOW


MAN! Thats a bunch!

I think I am the only regluar Bluewater board poster who hasn't posted on this thread.....well **** now look what I've done!

Tell everyone in the oil industry if they have to have one sink.....do it 45nmiles due south of Sargent and send me the Lat/Lon's....I'll make sure everyone gets a copy of the numbers....some day!


----------



## Argo

I think the cranes might still be sticking out of the water at that distance from sargent and many other ports north of mansfield. That thing is huge.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Thunderhorse*

Boy! 
I bet you naysayers and alchol happy salty fishers, are eating your words on stating that the GREAT THUNDERHORSE sank. HA-HA it did not. 

Sadly to say you will not get another artifical reef for at least another 25-30 years. 

Most of you will be stink bait at that time.

I just returned from working on righting her after 9-days at sea.

Keep fishing,
Freshwaterman


----------



## MakoT

*Man!*

Man Freshwaterman - You're an animal !


----------



## WT427

Congrats for a job well done, Freshwater. 

I don't think anyone here wanted TH to sink. We pay enough for gas while the oil companies are having record profits this year. 

In the future, you might want to give everyone here the benefit of the doubt. And slow down on the bottle before you attack everyone on a forum as large as this one.

Almost forgot, great first post!!!


----------



## Sam_M

Freshwaterman,
Congradulation man! Have you really been out there getting TH up right? Good job well done


----------



## snapman

*Great Job Freshwater....*

Thats a great job! I am sure you did a great job cooking on the boats that were working on getting Thunderhorse back to working order. The boys tell me the chicken fried was the best they have had. Have another drink loser.


----------



## Stephen

I am always amazed how some people seem so willing to take exception to a comment that if reread could be construed as sarcasm or as well intentioned banter. If you have been on the internet and especially internet forums for more than five minutes... you need to learn a key rule to live by...

*Arguing on internet forums is like competing in the special Olympics... Even if you win, you're still retarded.*

Lighten up guys...

A second key rule...

*Build a man a fire, and he'll be warm for a day. Set a man on fire, and he'll **be warm for the rest of his life.*


----------



## Deerhunter15

wow this is a loooooooong post...........


----------



## WT427

Thanks for the advice , Stephen. 

I've played a ton of poker and seen my fair share of first and last post trolls to know the difference.


----------

